# Kirstie Alley Oversize 12X



## Akrueger100 (30 Dez. 2012)

Ne echte Wuchtbrumme


----------



## Greedo (30 Dez. 2012)

Oversize? Mehr zum Bewundern...


----------



## scudo (30 Dez. 2012)

ne echte Wuchtbrumme, vielen Dank


----------



## BlueLynne (30 Dez. 2012)

rubens-sche Formen  :thx:


----------



## dörty (30 Dez. 2012)

Eine mächtige Erscheinung.
:thx:


----------



## argus (30 Dez. 2012)

sehr vollschlank


----------



## Blinkibill (30 Dez. 2012)

Sie war zwar niemals dünn,aber so und dazu noch die Plastiktitten


----------



## deschon (31 Dez. 2012)

Trotzdem nett anzusehen ;-)


----------



## Weltenbummler (31 Dez. 2012)

Kirstie hat ein sehr großen Vorbau.


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2013)

Schlank sieht sie viel besser aus


----------



## stopslhops (26 Aug. 2013)

die ist doch bloß a bissl "querschlank" geworden... Schade - war mal eine echt hübsche Frau.


----------



## marriobassler (26 Aug. 2013)

schade das dem zuwachs obenrum ein ebensolcher rundherum gefolgt iss


----------



## Black Rain (31 Okt. 2021)

Danke für die schönen bilder


----------

